# Bud wants a D-League team



## ATLien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615581549166219264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615581825671561216


----------



## BlakeJesus

I said this in a different thread, I think soon enough it will be normal for all teams to have their own D-League team. The sooner you jump on that bandwagon the better. Bud wants it, so I have no doubt it will happen.


----------



## R-Star

Teams moving more and more towards this is smart. It's absolutely critical in the NHL and MLB.


----------



## Porn Player

It's what the D-League should have always been. It will increase the fan base ten-fold.


----------



## HKF

The issue is, the D-League has had to expand organically. But now Charlotte is getting a team, Orlando will probably buy their team and move them closer, while Miami would then have a reason to let Sioux Falls go, so Minnesota can have them and they can get a team somewhere in Florida. 

With Toronto's new team and Charlotte in 2016-17, the D-League will be at 20 teams. We're getting there.


----------

